
Nbdev: Use Notebooks for Everything - jph00
https://www.fast.ai/2019/12/02/nbdev/
======
jph00
Hi folks - Sylvain Gugger and I created nbdev. Let me know if you have any
questions about it.

Since nbdev is written in nbdev itself, you can also use its repo as an
example project to see how it works. Another good example project written with
nbdev is fastprogress:
[https://github.com/fastai/fastprogress](https://github.com/fastai/fastprogress)

------
thesorrow
Looks great ! I don't know If you use Apache Airflow in ML or ETL pipelines
but I wonder if one could use nbdev to generate Airflow Dags/Operator. There's
already some work done to execute Notebooks[0] but would be cool to convert
them to Python code!

[0]
[https://airflow.apache.org/docs/stable/howto/operator/paperm...](https://airflow.apache.org/docs/stable/howto/operator/papermill.html)

~~~
jph00
Oh interesting idea - not something I'd thought of. (We don't use Airflow at
fast.ai so this will likely require a PR.)

------
Calamity
So is the ultimate goal here to have something highly annotated? I.e. instead
of having programmers comment their code, you have them code their comments?

I like the principle, but what you say are the limitations so far? What can it
not do?

------
b_b
Literate programming making a comeback! (If it was ever in vogue anyway?)

